# Rainy River



## Call'emIn (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone have reports from rainy river?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The big boats are out now.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

www.clementsonresort.com

Probably your best source.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Honestly it is one of those things you just have to go and take your chances. It is really a day to day thing. I went for many years and never had a day that we caught more than what would be considered a normal limit for the rest of the year. We were always a day early or a day late..... If you hear they were pulling in 100 fish a boat yeserday it's likely you are already too late.


----------

